

The Results: #AskObama Town Hall analyzed - michaelrlitt
http://obama.twitsprout.com/

======
davidhollander
During the interview <http://askobama.twitter.com/> at 42m20s, they claim that
10% of the questions are on Education, whereas twitsprout shows only 2% were
on Education.

~~~
darklajid
This _is_ getting a bit offtopic, but - looking at that video I was stunned to
see roundabout (No, didn't count them..) a dozen 'Good to see you. How are
you?' during his entrance.

Now - I'm not trying to mock this, it's just sooo disconnected from all I
know: Why do you ask questions, if you expect no answers? I see this here
(moved to Israel) as well - strangers say hi and ask what's up - but don't
care. At home, in Germany, I'd consider this not sincere. Yet, it seems to be
quite the norm.

~~~
cbr
Words sometimes don't mean what they look like they should mean. In the US,
"how are you?" or "what's up?" mean about the same thing as "nice to see you".
It's not really a question, just a greeting. Confusing to learn, but a
protocol that works fine once people on both ends understand it.

------
eprajogo
I've been looking forward to this since I saw the awesome insight a couple of
days ago, and you guys totally delivered! I love the twitter dashboard too!

Great designer(s) you have on your team, please keep analyzing :)

~~~
dwack
Thanks! We'll be on the lookout for the next big social media event - ready to
crunch the data. Appreciate the comment!

------
shaggyfrog
"Board" should be "Broad", if anyone who created this is reading.

~~~
apetresc
I've scoured the text, but I just can't see it :( Where's the mistake?

~~~
mnutt
It's in the Klout score plot.

~~~
dwack
Thanks for the tip. Good catch - it's now corrected.

------
highriseo
This is awesome. I wish more companies would take the time to show data in
meaningful ways.

------
lazyemily
This is so awesome! Love Twitsprout :D

------
serichsen
OK, where are the answers?

~~~
apetresc
Obama's answers? They were way too long to include in an infographic, but you
can watch them at <http://askobama.twitter.com>

~~~
dwack
That's exactly right. We do have a word cloud at the bottom generated from a
transcript of all of his answers, however.

~~~
lazugod
If a transcript is available, why isn't it posted as well?

~~~
element12
This is a silly question. As I understand it, the info-graphic was meant to
summarize results of the the event. Quit trolling.

